# Prom Dresses?? Help :(



## LittleOne (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey ladies. Prom is right around the corner and I'm having difficulty choosing a dress. What is considered too casual? What are some good places to look for dresses? I don't want to be showing up with the same dress as another girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2007)

how much money are you looking at spending?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 30, 2007)

If you're buying off the rack, you're really likely to have the same dress as at least one other person. I ordered a senior ball dress off the internet, and I saw at least two other people with my dress on. I went to a small school, too. If you go with something vintage, you have less of a chance that someone will be your dress twin.

Long dresses out of a shiny material are generally what people wear to prom. Sometimes they're figure-hugging, other times the dresses have full skirts. Most prom dresses don't have sleeves.

Even though prom dresses have become "sexier", I would advise against it. Your parents will probably want to see what you're wearing, and your teachers are probably going to be chaperones; I think it would be odd to have half your chest hanging out of a dress while your English teacher circles the room. Also, a lot of schools have strict rules about what you can and can't wear. Then again, one of the dances had rules about nudity and someone did the Lil' Kim pasty thing.


----------



## LittleOne (Apr 30, 2007)

Shimmer, money isn't really an issue but I'd rather not spend over $200 on a dress I'm only going to wear once.

Beauty Mark, thanks for the input! It was really helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what do you mean by vintage? & do you know of any places where I can find a vintage dress?


----------



## aeni (Apr 30, 2007)

http://search.ebay.com/vintage-prom-dress

For local shops in your area, look for antique shops and vintage clothing shops.  Call them and ask what eras they have and if they might have anything that will fit you.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleOne* 

 
_Shimmer, money isn't really an issue but I'd rather not spend over $200 on a dress I'm only going to wear once.

Beauty Mark, thanks for the input! It was really helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what do you mean by vintage? & do you know of any places where I can find a vintage dress?_

 
Well, I used vintage loosely, because I don't know if a nice vintage dress is available for under $200. Choose an older dress, though. A lot of girls end up going to the mall, so there's only a set number of dress designs available. A lot of consignment stores carry prom dresses at this time of year. There is nothing wrong with a used dress.

Your other option is choose a fancy black dress and accessorize it. It won't be so glaring that you have the same dress as another girl (or probably, many girls) and the accessories (pinned flowers, scarves, sashes, whatever) will make it unique to you.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleOne* 

 
_Shimmer, money isn't really an issue but I'd rather not spend over $200 on a dress I'm only going to wear once.

Beauty Mark, thanks for the input! It was really helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what do you mean by vintage? & do you know of any places where I can find a vintage dress?_

 
Honestly, you'll be hard pressed to find an original, not like everyone else is wearing prom dress for under 200 dollars. 

You can go to department stores etc. and get a dress for that money, but w/o doing some digging like Beauty_Mark said, you're probably going to run over that budget pretty easily.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 30, 2007)

I dont know where you live.. but around here (I live in Palm Beach County.. its one of the highest populated counties in the nation) its wayyy easy to find a dress no one will have for under $200. Maybe everyone else lives in small towns or something..

But I swear all 3 out of 4 years I got my dress from Dillards. They have AWESOME clearance stuff and a HUGE selection.

I don't know if you have Loehmanns there but its AWESOME. Its where I got my dress this year. Its all  brand new stuff, but its from last season so my dress (which is brand new) was marked down from $550 to $119. 

Also, Davids Bridal has some cute stuff between like $150-$250. I looked at a REALLY HOT dress there that was $250. 

But I'm like you.. I really dont care that much about prom that I'm gonna spend $583925302 dollars on a dress.. I think its a huge waste of money. 

hth. =]


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 30, 2007)

The way we used to do it was to go to a bridal store.  They typically carry prom dresses/ball gowns as well.  At least they do in Indy and here in Bloomington (which is a college town)...If we bought a dress at a place like that, they marked down that someone from X high school bought that dress and no other girls from X high school could buy that style in the exact same color.  This way we were guaranteed not to have the same dress as another girl from my HS.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 30, 2007)

They do that at Madame Butterfly too. But their dresses are kinda expensive..


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2007)

Most bridal shoppes do that.


----------



## LittleOne (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## xJUDYx (May 3, 2007)

i bought my dress online at edressme.com 

they have a variety of styles and they range in prices from as low as 150 -almost 5XX


----------

